# Pz 7k+



## KaRiNe_Fr

Et voilà donc que notre Punky Zoé monte au 7ème... K ! 

Quand sur le forum vient Pézède
Les fils orphelins trouvent alors
Une grande sœur zélée qui les aide
Avec doigts gros mais cœur en or ! 

(to be continued...)


----------



## Ploupinet

Déchà le Zeptième ?
Ach sOooooooooooooooooooo(É)!

Choyeux postifersaire frau Punkette !


----------



## itka

Ohé ! Z'ai vu passer une Punkette
  A cheval sur une fusée, elle surfait sur les fils
 Avec brio, gentillesse et savoir, cette athlète  
 A l'aise déjà atteignait les sept mil...
 Quand... bip-bip, tout près elle est passée
 Mais bien sûr ! je l'ai vue, c'était Zoé !


 A peine le temps de se retourner,  
 Des congrats, de retrouver la page,
 De trousser trois vers un peu subtils,
 Qu'elle a compté sept K et davantage,
 Puis sans nous laisser le temps d'y penser,
 Elle fonce déjà vers ses huit mille !


 Ralentis, Zoé, pour nous, tu vas trop vite,
 Laisse-nous arriver un poil avant toi
 Au prochain trophée, à la nouvelle frontière !
 Qu'on ait le temps de préparer la nouba,
 De respirer un peu, de mettre la musique,
 Afin de te souhaiter encore une fois  
 Et dignement, ton futur postiversaire !


Sept mille kikous et une grosse bise,
Plein de congrats, de tourlous
Et de mercredisettes (flûte, c'est déjà jeudi !)
Pour notre amie Zoé, la divine Punkette !


----------



## Nanon

Ohé, divine Punkette... une seule grosse bise ? Moi, je t'envoie toute une tour de *P*i*Z*ettes...

Zoé la Pounquie
Passa par ici
Avec ses gros (?) doigts (c'est Karine qui l'a dit, na !)
Les fils dénoua


----------



## Punky Zoé

D'abôrd j'zi psa des gros doiogtd, m'enfin?!  (c'est les touches qui sont de plus en plus petites ! Na, non ).

Bravo, Ploup' tu progresses en allemand, je vois... (je t'ai trouvé un professeur...)

Itka, I'm looking forward to reading your next congrats ! 

Nanon, faut d'abord que je défasse les noeuds que j'ai au cerveau ! 
(et pis faut pas croire karine, elle est Marseillaiseuh )

Tanks but thanks to all !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Punky Zoé!! 
Fête bien tes 7000 et écoute uniquement les commentaires qui te plaisent.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je vais suivre ton conseil avisé, Miss ! 
Et bon anniversaire à J + 7 !  o)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Punky Zoé said:


> Je vais suivre ton conseil avisé, Miss !
> Et bon anniversaire à J + 7 !  o)


Oh merci!!  26 ans et 7 jours, c'est toujours mieux que d'avoir 27 ans et 6 jours... héhé


----------



## Punky Zoé

Missrapunzel said:


> Oh merci!!  26 ans et 7 jours, c'est toujours mieux que d'avoir 27 ans et 6 jours... héhé


Voire plus...


----------



## Calamitintin

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! Que dirais-tu de 7000 bestioles pour fêter ça ? ​J'ai pas posté tout de suite parce que je voulais faire un joli petit texte, mais Itka m'a complètement découragée, je ferai ça quand je serai la première que je n'aurai pas de comparaison à souffrir !!! ​Pour la peine j'écris tout partout.​Et là aussi !​Bisettes​


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou 

I haven't learned German
Neither can I speak Italian
Even my French is 17th century
If you believe what people say 

Je n'ai pas non plus le talent d'itka
Pour faire rimer les mots comme ça
Et puis la jeune calamitintin
A pensé avant moi aux lapins 

J'ai donc googlé sur Internet
Quelques photos *chiffre sept*
Et pratiqué mon alphabet « cyrillique »
Pour t'offrir ce *montage fantastique*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Un bisou chocolaté !  (cela dit, ton allemand est nettement moins bon que celui de Herr.... ploup' ). Dommage que tu te sois censurée...

Nico, ne sous-estime pas tes talents !  (c'est quoi "mon labrosse )

Merci !


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> (c'est quoi "mon labrosse )


Zut et re-zut! Je ne sais pas comment ce  s'est retrouvé là.  

Il devait être à côté de ЬISФЦS. 

Je l'ai enlevé, bon.  *Image corrigée*


----------

